# Increase gear ratio



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

I don't know much about engines in details, but i heard that you can increase the gear ratio by changing the gear box...
is that true? if so, how do i do that?

thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lots of money and even more knowledge of transmission and gearing functions.

and yes...it should be obvious that you can change the gear ratio by changing the gearbox


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

thanx thanx

and how much would i be looking at?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Certainly... but if you must change ratios... it may be much more cost effective to do it at the differential.


*I don't know much about engines in details, but i heard that you can increase the gear ratio by changing the gear box...
is that true?*


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

the '03 trannies have longer gear ratios than the '02s for a smoother drive and shifts. this is done at the dealership if you have an '02 for free, under warranty. to custom change the gear ratios, you'd need your very own nissan transmission engineer, nissan custom mechanic, shop( dont count on custom trannies to be reliable), and lots and lots of dough, say 8 to 15 grand for a single tranny.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnn that's a lot more than i expected...haha, thanx for the input though


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Why not just get the 03 Spec V tranny? It has near perfect gear ratios for a wide range of driving (6th is too long for top speed, but it makes a great cruising/fuel econ gear).

If you don't know what you are doing (and it sounds like you don't), messing with the gearing can actually make your car quite a bit slower.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

well, i have a 03 spec v.....so....... no point getting the same tranny..... : )


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, i'd trust nissan, you dont wanna screw with gear ratios....its just too much math involved. the OEM tranny is a really good one ( well, the '03s atleast) in terms of ratios. if you really like gear ratios and stuff, you should get a Radio Controled Kit car, the ones that you build yourself, you can screw around as much as you want on those and get to know gears and stuff, then if you get a degree in advanced mathematics, and engineering and you got lots of dough, then you could start changing ratios on real trannies......nissan dosnt have a whole mechanical engineering division for nothing.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

haha ok ok that's cool thanx


----------

